# Need Beta Testers for Amazon Giveaway Idea



## PuffPuff (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey I'm working on an experiment page right now and I was wondering if there'd be anybody interested in helping me see if this could work. The page is a sort of contest page where one contestant will win a free prize every month or so. To enter the contest all you have to do is like the page and purchase something from Amazon through our referral link. Our goal is for people to go through our link whenever they need something from Amazon. They lose nothing and have a chance of winning a prize. 

Right now this idea is just that- an idea. What we need at this stage is beta testers who are willing to go through our funnel and try the contest out. We need to make sure everything is 100% on point and works perfectly. So if you're interested in being one of our first beta testers, click this link--> studiopuffpuff(DOT)com/RewardsOffer! It will take you to our landing page where we plan on collecting emails of interested prospects. After you enter your email, an email should be sent to you with the link to our page. We would just link you to the page here, but we need to check if our marketing funnel works. Obviously we will be running the contest as per usual and one of you will win a prize every month if everything runs correctly. 

If you decided to be one of our testers, thank you very much! And we hope you enjoy the program!


----------

